# Resume Help



## blademaster (Jun 26, 2008)

This thread line/idea has been done a thousand and one times. but each time the resume has to be customized and tailored uniquely to the person. I come to the best resource a tech has to get in. Here...well here and friends...Here is my resume anything i can change/add simplify anything. also i need to make a cover letter but have no idea how to start


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 26, 2008)

blademaster said:


> ...also i need to make a cover letter but have no idea how to start


Cover letters most definitely need to be position specific, resumes not as much so. So if you need help with a cover letter, you'll have to tell us its purpose (are you responding to a specific job advertisement, or just sending to select venues, or applying for every internship listed?).

Post your resume, we're getting good at ripping them up and putting them back together. Be sure to dummy-up (what's the proper term for that again?) all private information.


----------



## blademaster (Jun 26, 2008)

lol. oops i went through making the resume ready to post and forgot to upload it. it is for a specific job. i cold called them for a position and they asked for my resume and i had a general one that says everything else i've done but this one is more targeted towards sound.


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 26, 2008)

I would suggest a few cosmetic changes - Definitely Bullet Points to make each experience point and skill point stand out separately. This will make it easier for your prospective employer to read.

Also, experience/previous job listings are usually chronological from most recent to oldest, it might make it easier for your prospective employer to read/understand. But it looks like you have them listed as most important/most experience required to least important, which should work. 

You should have a cover letter (separate from your experience and skills.) This should contain a brief letter to your prospective employer, and you should name the person making the decision in your letter in the salutation (ex. Dear Ms. Kell, and not To Whom It May Concern.) This personal touch can really impress.

Also, I would include some references, either former employers or family friends (include their phone number and relation to you.) Family members do not count.

Also, your Objective is not technically a sentence...

Note: _ These are the tips I found out when putting together my resume last month. These are not specifically tailored to a tech job, my resume was for general employment. _


----------



## Charc (Jun 26, 2008)

Quick question, did you proofread this?


----------



## blademaster (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i did?? i have been know to go blind from time to time tho


----------



## blademaster (Jun 27, 2008)

clbarker said:


> It looks like a good starting point! I would defenitly change some things though.
> 
> The descriptions of what you did for the jobs isn't exactly necesary, the postion title should take care of that. Like someone said earlier, its challenging to find the next job. Also your date format's vary.
> 
> ...



That has a heck of a lot more than what i have done. if i do it in that format it would be like a half page or so. I've updated it incorporating all the changes you guys said tell me what you think


----------



## clbarker (Jun 27, 2008)

Right, right...but what if you just make the experience section more linear?


----------



## blademaster (Jun 27, 2008)

clbarker said:


> Right, right...but what if you just make the experience section more linear?



Ok so...Put all the experience on just two lines each? or change the layout of it? 

what do you guys think of the date format, should i leave as is or change it to something that takes less room?


----------



## bobgaggle (Jun 27, 2008)

From all the resumes i've looked at online, i think the way to do it is to "columnize" I've attached my resume, this one is a general resume for acting or tech jobs. (mostly I used it to show off my diversity in college interviews)View attachment Resume.doc


----------



## blademaster (Jun 27, 2008)

bobgaggle said:


> From all the resumes i've looked at online, i think the way to do it is to "columnize" I've attached my resume, this one is a general resume for acting or tech jobs. (mostly I used it to show off my diversity in college interviews)View attachment 1260



Ok the problem with me doing it like that is i run into it being really empty. ionly have a few gigs that i can show that i've done anything


----------



## clbarker (Jun 28, 2008)

Here ya go Craig, I've taken you're updated resume and just changed some formatting. See if you like what I've done. I think it definitely improves readability, but just see what you think.


----------



## blademaster (Jun 28, 2008)

clbarker said:


> Here ya go Craig, I've taken you're updated resume and just changed some formatting. See if you like what I've done. I think it definitely improves readability, but just see what you think.



That looks good but i want to change a few things. The table idea like that i think is a good idea though present some redundancies. and not all tables will appear the same on every system but tab stops will


----------



## clbarker (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks 100x better than the first one. Nice work!


----------



## Charc (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice, looking better.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 29, 2008)

Alright, I think its time i threw my hat into the ring here.

Oh wise men of cb, tear my resume apart.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure this is just a national/cultural thing, but if applying to US companies, I'd reword the phrase:

Eleven Years of Technical Theatre Experience in High School​
(US High Schools are either three or four-year institutions.)


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 29, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm sure this is just a national/cultural thing, but if applying to US companies, I'd reword the phrase:
> 
> Eleven Years of Technical Theatre Experience in High School​
> (US High Schools are either three or four-year institutions.)



Thanks, how would you phrase it.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 1, 2008)

I would remove the semi-colons at the end of every bullet point in your list of experience. To have a bullet point AND a semi-colon is a bit redundant. Also, keep your bullet points consistent, don't have two lists with actual bullet points and one with asterisks. Pick one or the other. Also, maybe *Bold* or Underline or Change the Font Size of the headings (*or* a combination *of* all *three**!*)to make them stand out like headings should.

---


derekleffew said:


> I'm sure this is just a national/cultural thing, but if applying to US companies, I'd reword the phrase:
> 
> Eleven Years of Technical Theatre Experience in High School​
> (US High Schools are either three or four-year institutions.)




Hughesie said:


> Thanks, how would you phrase it.



Perhaps 11 Years Experience in a High School Setting

or

11 Years Experience in a School Setting

or

11 Years Experience at (Name Here) High School under (Name of Person in Charge)


----------



## Footer (Nov 1, 2008)

Really, my only issue with any of them posted is they are just extremely plain. I don't think they need clip art, but maybe some better font choices besides the standards. Interesting lines, something like that. You are going to be giving this thing to artists, make yourself look like a colleague, not a stagehand.


----------



## jonhirsh (Nov 1, 2008)

I find that I am reinventing my resume format every year. 

It keeps it from becoming static. 

Incase it helps here is the link, 

I would just suggest to find a unique font or style, that represents you. 

JH


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2008)

hello all, 

currently working on obtaining a nice domain for my new website, but in the meantime i have been tuning up my the design and i would love some feedback on the layout and presentation of the resume and the rest of the site.

Alex Hughes's Website

It's really basic right now but the features i hope to expand further:


Gallery of previous shows (right now picasa gallery but i want to transfer my images and use gallery 2)
Homepage showcasing previous jobs
a proper email address (attached to proper domain, as the gmail one doesn't send the right message)


----------



## elite1trek (Nov 6, 2008)

> a proper email address (attached to proper domain, as the gmail one doesn't send the right message)



I generally do not see a problem using a web mail service, as long as it is not something ridiculous. [email protected] is generally acceptable.

I would not list all your computer skills and rate them like that. Remember, your resume is not the definitive list of your qualities, save that for the interview. I would say something like:

"Proficient with Microsoft Office Suite, and Adobe design programs such as Dreamweaver and Fireworks. Also skilled with industry standard networking hardware and software protocols. Knowledgeable in both Windows and Macintosh platforms."

If you say that you are good with Adobe Dreamweaver, HTML knowledge is assumed. (adobe bought out macromedia a couple years back)

The last thing I would say is that your site looks good, but if you want to claim your expertness (grammer jokes aside) in Dreamweaver, you need to make your site pop. I mean pop. Put some Flash drop-down menus, anything you can add without making it too flashy and busy.

Edit:
One more thing, as much as you, me, and everyone like ControlBooth, I don't know if that is a link you want to put on your resume page. Some potential employers (the less cool ones) might see a link to a forum as childish.

Edit 2:
Over here where us 120 volters reside, Microsoft offers certifications in their office programs. These are really really easy tests, but they look excellent on a resume. I don't know if they have these certifications available in other countries.

Heres a Link.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2008)

elite1trek said:


> Edit:
> One more thing, as much as you, me, and everyone like ControlBooth, I don't know if that is a link you want to put on your resume page. Some potential employers (the less cool ones) might see a link to a forum as childish.



Both likes are really only being used to demonstrate how links will look, and controlbooth was the first i could think of, when i get proper links i will remove it.


thanks for all your help.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm still confused about the 11 years of high school experience. I, knowing you from the forum, understand that you are not a blithering idiot and were held back 7 times, but I don't know what you are trying to convey. Are you saying that you have been working on high school productions since you were in second grade, or are you saying that you started in high school and for seven years after graduating, you have continued doing HS productions, or somewhere in the middle.

I see on your current website that you are limiting your experience to 6 years. This is in the realms of understanding to many employers. 

Are you still working for Outlook Communications? If so, put PRESENT for you ending date. Seeing an ending date that hasn't come to pass is odd. Also, your position/title for this job is "work experience", what does that mean?

Personally, I would keep your personal interests off your resume unless they somehow pertain to the work you are applying for. If you hit it off in an interview, bring them up then in a way to buld a relationship with your potential employer.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 7, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Are you still working for Outlook Communications? If so, put PRESENT for you ending date. Seeing an ending date that hasn't come to pass is odd. Also, your position/title for this job is "work experience", what does that mean?
> 
> Personally, I would keep your personal interests off your resume unless they somehow pertain to the work you are applying for. If you hit it off in an interview, bring them up then in a way to buld a relationship with your potential employer.




The 11 years was a spelling error, (which isn't present in the website form)
the year is meant to be 07, which im fixing now
thanks for the advice, i built that resume in a website but i will remove it as i thought it was odd also


----------



## cverdetech (Nov 7, 2008)

I could definitely use some help with my resume as well if you guys wouldn't mind checking it out. I know it needs work, and that it should definitely be one page, but i'm not sure how to shorten it all.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 9, 2008)

also another question?

have a website on .co.cc, is that sending the wrong image because i can pay to get a real domain that runs off .id.au.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 10, 2008)

What kind of special skills are good to put on a resume lighting wise


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a new version i created as per all your suggestions

http://alexwhughes.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/AlexHughes.pdf


----------

